# My first try at flat work. *PICS*



## waterboy12 (Feb 25, 2013)

Well I do mostly turning so when I needed a new coffee table I decided I'd give it a try. 

The legs are blonde cedar, the runners are white oak and the top is...well I don't really know what the top is but it turned out ok. Oh and the top is 2 different pieces. 

http://i572.Rule #2/albums/ss169/nasty01cummims/7EB74B74-340A-4EFB-AB29-9F0444816DD9-8352-000004EEAAD0BAED_zpsa2900b56.jpg

http://i572.Rule #2/albums/ss169/nasty01cummims/A89B101A-782A-47AA-A477-81B4E58A8616-8352-000004EEBDFC99D4_zpsfd3d37cf.jpg


----------



## Kevin (Feb 25, 2013)

I like it. My wife was walking by when I was looking and she said she likes it too.


----------



## hobbit-hut (Feb 25, 2013)

Look quite sturdy and the top whatever you did rocks


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 25, 2013)

Your grand kids will be playing on that thing. It's built to last 
Scott


----------



## waterboy12 (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks guys!


----------



## TimR (Feb 26, 2013)

Nice work Josh, look forward to seeing it. Yep...I suspect it'll be around for awhile...but that's a way's off till you have grandkids!!


----------



## chippin-in (Mar 12, 2013)

Looks good. Nice work.

Robert


----------

